# Check out this plow truck for sale...



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/car/555526589.html

I like it, just wish its wasnt so expensive...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

theres one just like that down the street from me with dual wheeles. I tried buying it but the guy wouldn't part with it:realmad:


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I doubt he's gonna get that kind of money.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

shoot thats a tank. thats more than he paid for the thing back in 1968.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

06HD BOSS;505225 said:


> shoot thats a tank. thats more than he paid for the thing back in 1968.


Probably, but it looks very clean and rust free I bet it could push some serious snow. Very nice truck.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Found some more info/pics on her

http://www.dodgepowerwagon.com/classifieds/petruzziello_121107_68w200.html


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice truck. It might be worth that kind of money to someone, but not me.


----------

